# Bumper questions or help a newbie



## braddos13 (Jan 8, 2011)

HI,

I have a 09 FE+ (2.0S), and i just nailed a deer on my way to work this morning. So now I need a new front bumper. I really don't feel like adding to my insurance payment by doing it through them. I was wondering if a SE-R bumper would fit my FE+ (pretty sure it will but want to ask around). I am wondering because i would like to have fog lights since i have to change it anyway. Which brings up another question, would my FE+ have the wiring for the fog lights? i don't believe it does but it would be nice.

Thanks for the help it is really appreciated!


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

If you hit a deer, your premiums won't go up. That's what comprehensive insurance is for. And if you haven't reported it yet, do it now, while the blood/hair is still semi-fresh, at least do a report thru the local police.
It's the collision insurance that'll add 'points against you' that will generally cause insurance premiums to go up.
I'd be willing to bet that a new bumper is going to cost you more than your deductible...unless you've got something like a $2,000 deductible or greater.
(wife used to do car insurance and I've hit like 6 deer in the past 15 years...been there  )


----------



## braddos13 (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Can't contact the insurance folks til Monday they aren't around on the weekend. My deductible is really low 250. Just didn't know about my rate increasing that is what wouldn't be worth it.

I'd still like to add a bumper that i can put fogs in though.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Well, ya should file a report anyways, at least I had to. The lady at the insurance agency asked me if I did every time. Not really 100% sure if they followed up on it or not, but couldn't hurt. And call the insurance company and leave a message about the deer hit.
I'm thinking in terms of covering all the bases.
As far as the 'foggy bumper', maybe pull the new bumper off after you get it replaced, sell it and use the $$$ for down on the 'foggy bumper'...


----------



## braddos13 (Jan 8, 2011)

A friend owns a shop and it would be easy to do from his quote i just want to make sure it fits.
Good advise i'll do both now Thanks!!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

bumper cover is one thing, but i'm guessing there's hidden damage you can't see until the bumper cover is removed.


----------

